
At least 23 confirmed or presumed dead after man sets fire to Kyoto anime studio - Ultramanoid
https://japantoday.com/category/crime/At-least-13-dead-40-injured-after-man-sets-fire-to-Kyoto-anime-studio
======
Ultramanoid
This is the well-known Kyoto Animation studio. ( KyoAni, 京都アニメーション )

Edit : The casualties seem to climb up to 24.

[https://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20190718/k10011997421000.ht...](https://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20190718/k10011997421000.html?utm_int=news_contents_news-
main_001) ( Japanese. )

This is quite unprecedented.

Edit 2 : Prime Minister Abe offering condolences.

[https://mobile.twitter.com/AbeShinzo/status/1151748479531667...](https://mobile.twitter.com/AbeShinzo/status/1151748479531667457?p=v)
( Japanese. )

Life is hard enough in the anime industry these days as it is ( as several
stories posted here have mentioned recently ), even in top notch studios like
KyoAni.

------
Ultramanoid
NHK reports the head of the studio has said they had received death threats.

[https://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20190718/k10011997571000.ht...](https://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20190718/k10011997571000.html?utm_int=news_contents_news-
main_002) ( Japanese. )

------
Kaiyou
Here's the perspective of (not casual) anime fans on the whole thing, if
anyone cares.

[https://www.sankakucomplex.com/2019/07/18/kyoto-animation-
st...](https://www.sankakucomplex.com/2019/07/18/kyoto-animation-studio-blaze-
kills-multiple/)

